# Hard boiled egg patina



## hands (6/1/15)

Boil 3-4 eggs, 15min should be good to go.
take the shells off and crush them. Put your crushed eggs and cleaned copper mod into a zip-lock bag and make sure your copper is covered with egg. Then just let it rest for 6-24 hours. Clean it off and let it dry. Add a few layers of clear coat and you are done.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/15)

nice straight forward and simple procedure. thanks for taking the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/15)

That looks stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/1/15)

That looks good. What a waste of breakfast though.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (6/1/15)

crack2483 said:


> That looks good. What a waste of breakfast though.


Ah, welcome back - been missing your cracks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

One simple but effective patina. Looks good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

That looks epic @hands 

So when you let it rest, does it have to be at room temerature, or can u put it in the fridge?


----------



## crack2483 (6/1/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, welcome back - been missing your cracks!


Thanks but never really been gone lol. Just don't have the time to troll the forum like I use to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> So when you let it rest, does it have to be at room temerature, or can u put it in the fridge?


i just left it at room temp for 4h.longer should give better results

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

hands said:


> i just left it at room temp for 4h.longer should give better results



Thanks man... i was just wondering about the smell of those eggs after 24h...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks man... i was just wondering about the smell of those eggs after 24h...


that's what the zip-lock bag is for.


----------



## Necris (6/1/15)

as said,simple and effective,looks good @hands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (6/1/15)

Very nice work. I wonder what Salted boiled eggs would do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Very nice work. I wonder what Salted boiled eggs would do



Give it a go @whatalotigot and let us know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (6/1/15)

Im thinking about it.  Im seeing what method I want to do with my Nemesis.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/1/15)

Lol i used the same method and love the results!!!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/1/15)

Looks great! Well done @hands!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/1/15)

Cant wait for more copper mechs!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## hands (6/1/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Cant wait for more copper mechs!!!


that is one sweet looking mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/1/15)

Thanks Bud. Sanding it off though. Have a new idea. Will post when done.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> View attachment 18867
> Cant wait for more copper mechs!!!



now that look amazing... Im guessing you left it in the egg for longer than just a few hours?

Now i need a copper mod, because this patina thing is just looking too good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/1/15)

Left it overnight. Couldnt wait!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Really need a copper mod in the stable now!!


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

This looks really awesome. I think the vape shops are going to run out of copper soon


----------



## kimbo (19/1/15)

http://www1.appstate.edu/~curtincm/sculpture/recipe/patina.pdf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

